# Theraltake v1 cooling problems



## FTT05 (Jul 6, 2007)

I just got everything done (Antec P180 w/5 case fans, added a ram cooler and heatsinks, theraltake V1 cpu cooler, and a AMD Althlon 3800 X2), and started running prime95.

I am using Speed fan to monitor my temps. after about 30 mins of prime 95 it says my core temp is 50C and has a red flame symbol next to it, then it will go back and fourth in temps from 49C-51C.\

I did, or thought I put enough silver 5 on it, I put a dab on the cpu, spread it around until there was a very thin "Glaze" on the cpu. Put my thermaltake V1 heat sink on, and fired up the system.

I am aware of the fact that arctic silver 5 has a burn in time, no sure what it is, but I would think that the after market heat sink would perform better than the stock heat sink, but the stock was better according to these temps.

In the Keep you pc cool issue (of computerpoweruser mag) the V1 had some of the lowest temps. I really am dreading having to crack open the case, and go through the xxxx of getting that big heat sink off, cleaning it and the cpu, then re-applying the arctic silver 5, so I was just looking for some options before I do so.

Another thing that might be of significance is ASUS pcprobe says that my cpu temp is 40C while the speed fan says its 50C. Dont know whats up with that.










http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v212/ReaperOfsouls1487/?action=view&current=fire.jpg (use magnifying glass if text is to small in the above screen shot.

Im pretty sure those fan speeds are off as well (on the speed fan window)

EDIT: Forgot to put my cpu, amd althlon 3800 X2


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

out of curiosity have you checked to make sure the cooler is level?


----------



## FTT05 (Jul 6, 2007)

I am pretty sure it is, it clamped down tight and did not look off.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

maybe the cooler just sux.from your description it sounds like you applied the thermal paste properly.is its fan spinning,and what speed is it turning?

edit: nevermind i seen the rpm on the asus probe in the pic.2083 rpm's seems like its fast enough.did you clean off the old thermal paste before you applied the new?


----------



## FTT05 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ya, used that artic silver cleaning stuff and followed directions, The cpu cooler got really go reviews on quite a few sites, god just must hate me lol.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Some of these programs mix up the sensors.
In the picture temp 1 which is usually the CPU is reading 40 c
The 51c might be your GPU temp
Download the trial version of Everest Ulta or Motherboard monitor5 and see what they say


----------



## FTT05 (Jul 6, 2007)

I could not find the everlast one and the mobo monitor 5 did not ahve my motherboard on the list, Asus A8N-SLI.

I did however use the nvidia control panel to look at my gpu temp and it does not match up with the core temp, but it does match temp 3.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

http://www.lavalys.com/products/download.php?ps=UE&lang=en


----------



## FTT05 (Jul 6, 2007)

It is reporting the same temps as speed fan, so thats not it, I must have applied thermal paste wrong, I bought processor OEM, could that be a issue?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

enter the bios and see what the temps read in there.


----------



## FTT05 (Jul 6, 2007)

the cpu is at idle temps when I load up to the BIOS so thats no use, the only time the temp spikes in when its in use, it cools down extremely fast, my house is 65 degrees F, plus have 5 case fans on hi, so I can run prime95 for an hour, and after a restart, the temps are already back down to idle.


----------

